# How soon after the field has been cut, can I put our horses out ?



## Ashf (6 June 2007)

The farmer cut the field on Sunday for silage, gathered it up and removed it on the same day. Its a 5 acre field so a massive space really. 
There is the odd bit of grass here and there  which the machine didn't pick up, which has 95% dried to a hay type consistency.

 We've not had any rain since then, but my daughters reluctant to put the horses back onto it as she is worried they will get colic from the remaining clippings, so they have been in since then on Hay.

when would you say its safe to turn them out ?

Ta Ash


----------



## JACQSZOO (6 June 2007)

I was always led to beleive it was lawn mower clippings that were dangerous because they are small and ferment really quickly.  I would think they would be fine.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (6 June 2007)

Considering how warm it is, I'd leave it a week and then it should have dried up properly.


----------



## Weezy (6 June 2007)

Well we had our fields topped last week and turned out the same day - we had no choice!  Because there is plenty of nice grazing the horses do not even bother going near the clippings that were left (there were some in all fields).


----------



## Jillian (6 June 2007)

I have put mine out straight away onto a cut field and not had any problems.  They usually go for the grass around the edges and ignore the clippings.  As long as the clippings are not too wet should be fine.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (6 June 2007)

We turn out straight away too. Never had a problem.


----------



## custard (7 June 2007)

Not a good idea to turn out horses onto grass stubble. 

The reason being is that grass stems contain more fructan than any other part of the plant and fructan is the carbohydrate that can trigger laminitis.

Dodson and Horrell used to do a good fact sheet on it but should be able to advise if you give them a ring.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 June 2007)

When we had ours cut (and the ends picked up) - we turned out straight away and never had any problems.


----------



## henryhorn (8 June 2007)

We've been turning out straight away for over thirty years without any problems, normally they ignore any left overs to nobble the longer grass round the edges.


----------



## brighteyes (10 June 2007)

Phew, glad someone else has heard this!  I was told (or read) that mowed grass stubble is very stressed and blah blah with the fructans thing.


----------



## flyingfeet (10 June 2007)

We always wait after topping until whatever you ahve cut has dried to a hay like consistency. That removes any colic danger.

I would happily turn straight out on a field that has recently made silage or hay. Its won't cause colic, but it might make them fat, so if weight is a problem you could strip graze.


----------

